
Will This App Disrupt $160B Ad Industry by Replacing Ads with Positive Messages? - walterbell
http://www.forbes.com/sites/julesschroeder/2016/06/02/will-this-app-disrupt-the-160-billion-ad-industry-by-replacing-ads-with-positive-messages/#3a32a89b1f6d
======
a_small_island
Hilarious considering the article is hosted on Forbes, which is littered with
horrible advertisements.

~~~
bluesilver07
You're not even allowed to read the article unless you turn off ad-block!

------
Animats
This is an ad for some self-help guru.

Someone has re-invented "The Power of Positive Thinking".

------
crispytx
Horrible idea! I mean... Great Idea! ;)

------
waddabadoo
Forbes.... Wont even go there

